# More fish



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Are fish addictive. I think they must be. I have my 180litre community tank, plus the small 48 litre aqua-pod with bettas and am off out on Monday to buy myself a 5 foot tank so I can have oscars again. I so loved them when I had them 29 years ago and can't wait to get some again. I have heard people mention that they have fire eels in with oscars. I may look at this species too. So looking forward to it. Nothing will happen fast here though as I have dogs and cats to get neutered this month so the tank first, then a hood, lights, etc. I already have my old external filter in one of the sheds so won't have to pay out for that. Isn't it exciting to start planning a new set up. I may have to stop at this though, unless I get a corner tank to have some cichlids in...................:whistling2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I looked at fire eels but they reach 20" in captivity (possibly larger) and I believe you don't see much of them. 

I only keep the one oscar but his tank mates are 4 massive silver dollars, green severum, ornate polypterus, synodontis and a giant apple snail. 

Finding suitable tank mates for an oscar can be a pain. Along the way I had to rehome a stunning Texas cichlid and a very agressive severum. 

Are you going for babies? Watching them grow and their personalities develop is great.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have silver dollars in my community tank along with a shoal of black widows. I wasn't plannng on breeding. I don't want the responsibility of trying to find enough good homes with big tanks, so purely pet only. I figured on getting one or two oscars only with perhaps some snails and the fire eel.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't mean are you going to breed. I meant are you going to buy baby ones?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> I didn't mean are you going to breed. I meant are you going to buy baby ones?



oh I see :blush:
Probably will buy small ones yes. There aren't many places where you can buy fully grown ones.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

How wide is the tank? get a pair of Jaguar Cichlids  Big, mean looking and very interesting fish


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DaveM said:


> How wide is the tank? get a pair of Jaguar Cichlids  Big, mean looking and very interesting fish


 But I don't want mean looking fish. I like oscars. I like the way they are.Have had them in the past and liked the way that they actually seem to have a preference for one human over another and seem to want to interact.
Plus I find them very beautiful to look at.
To be fair though, I did google jaguar cichlids and think that they really are not for me. I don't mind the monochrome colouring attractive and what I read about their aggression didn't endear them to me at all I'm afraid. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'm sure they'd be great for the sort of people who like things like pitbulls etc.Just not me though.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Are fish addictive? Let's see, I bought six tanks in my first six months of fishkeeping so errm, yes! :blush:

I know you can keep plecs with Oscars but if you're thinking of a sandy substrate...how about Bichirs or Reedfish? They're eel-like and quite fascinating fish IMO. : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Are fish addictive? Let's see, I bought six tanks in my first six months of fishkeeping so errm, yes! :blush:
> 
> I know you can keep plecs with Oscars but if you're thinking of a sandy substrate...how about Bichirs or Reedfish? They're eel-like and quite fascinating fish IMO. : victory:


 I bought a 5 foot tank today and the bloke who sold it to me kept cichlids. He told me about the east anglian cichlid group which also has fish auctions where breeders sell their surplus stock. I'm going to join the group to learn about cichlids as I once saw a display tank of cichlids with a rock face at the back of the tank and was overwhelmed by them so I figure after my oscar tank has been set up, a cichlid tank will be next. I have a lot of learning to do about them though before I decide what sort to have. I'm leaning towards Malawi at the moment but I will only decide when I've learned something about the species generally.
Very interesting and knowledgeable chap he was though and a useful contact to have if I want to keep cichlids.
My main community tank has sand and the betta tank has part black gravel and part black ground glass substrate. I figure with oscars I'll have some large gravel. 
I'm now on the lookout for either a 5 foot stand, or a substantial dresser or sideboard to sit the tank on.
I'm also trying to figure out where the heckanory I'm going to put all my jars of dried pulses and herbs etc which currently are on the dresser which is going to get chucked out to accommodate the new tank.
I've already picked a place for the cichlid tank, but it means moving my parrot's cage and buying a corner tank. Then I'll have to stop lol.
Mind, I do have a spare 4 foot stand outside, with room for a slightly smaller tank underneath the main one on top, and I do have a spare and empty 3 foot tank in one of the sheds.....:whistling2:
Gawd, my electrickery bill is going to be sky high.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> oh I see :blush:
> Probably will buy small ones yes. There aren't many places where you can buy fully grown ones.


Buy a school of about 6 babys and let then sort there selfs out keeping the ones that get along.Or buy some bounded adults.I have a trio 1-tiger,1-albino tiger,1 red and no you can't have them :Na_Na_Na_Na:.If you buy them semi adult ot adult and try to put them in one at a time all you will get is fights and likely deaths.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> Buy a school of about 6 babys and let then sort there selfs out keeping the ones that get along.Or buy some bounded adults.I have a trio 1-tiger,1-albino tiger,1 red and no you can't have them :Na_Na_Na_Na:.If you buy them semi adult ot adult and try to put them in one at a time all you will get is fights and likely deaths.


 a 5 foot tank would not sustain 6 oscars when they are fully grown if they all get along. If they don't get along, I'll be in the position of having to set up another tank to seperate them and find new homes for them. Sounds like a lot of hassle to me when I simply want 2 oscars and no thanks, I wouldn't want yours. I'll be happy finding some nice ones locally. I prefer the naturally coloured ones in any case. Just 2 nice friendly oscars in the tank will do for me:2thumb:
Part of the pleasure for me is watching them grow, and spending time with them to form a bond. Buying a ready made pair cuts out half the fun for me.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> a 5 foot tank would not sustain 6 oscars when they are fully grown if they all get along. If they don't get along, I'll be in the position of having to set up another tank to seperate them and find new homes for them. Sounds like a lot of hassle to me when I simply want 2 oscars and no thanks, I wouldn't want yours. I'll be happy finding some nice ones locally. I prefer the naturally coloured ones in any case. Just 2 nice friendly oscars in the tank will do for me:2thumb:
> Part of the pleasure for me is watching them grow, and spending time with them to form a bond. Buying a ready made pair cuts out half the fun for me.


 lol, re-read 

he meant get a 6 youngsters, as they grow they'll sort themselves out into a pecking order and maybe pair off at which point you can judge for yourself and keep the 2 that get along and sell on the rest 

it's a good strategy - breeders especially use it a lot with cichlids to ensure they get a pair : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> a 5 foot tank would not sustain 6 oscars when they are fully grown if they all get along.


Yes i know you start with six and you sieve them down to the ones that get on.So you'll resell/Rehome half of them before the stage of adulthood.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> lol, re-read
> 
> he meant get a 6 youngsters, as they grow they'll sort themselves out into a pecking order and maybe pair off at which point you can judge for yourself and keep the 2 that get along and sell on the rest
> 
> it's a good strategy - breeders especially use it a lot with cichlids to ensure they get a pair : victory:


 How do you know what he meant? There is no market for secondhand fish especially those which will grow as big as oscars and I really can't be bothered with buying 6 when only 2 will do, then having the problems of getting vet treatment for the ones which get attacked, or even having one or more killed and I'd not forgive myself. I don't want another large tank in the house either so frankly, it might be fine for breeders who have loads of spare tanks and perhaps a fish room, to place the rest of the oscars in, however, I simply want to get 2 natural coloured oscars for a tank. I never had a problem in the past. I simply bought 2 oscars and they lived together without loads of faffing about. Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best : victory:

Maybe I just don't live in the sort of area where people buy fish off other people. I never see any advertised, the fish shops don't want them and I never see anything sold which might interest me. There is a thriving cichlid group down in Suffolk so I might have been able to get rid of the surplus that way but buying more than I need, risking death or injury, then doing a 100 mile round trip in the hope that I might be able to offload them, is more hassle than I'm prepared for I'm afraid.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That was the dilema I had. Everyone was telling me you can't just buy 2 you need to buy 6 and let a natural pair form but oscars are very hard to sell on. There's always a fair few listed on AC. So that's why I have just the 1.

If you've kept them in the past then you probably know what you're doing.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> That was the dilema I had. Everyone was telling me you can't just buy 2 you need to buy 6 and let a natural pair form but oscars are very hard to sell on. There's always a fair few listed on AC. So that's why I have just the 1.
> 
> If you've kept them in the past then you probably know what you're doing.


 I have had them in the past. Mind you I tend to march to the beat of my own drum in most things, which worsk out just fine, from keeping Betta in a community tank, cleaning the filters under running water, keeping the temp' on the high side. All big no no's apparently. Odd then how I never get disease in the tanks, my fish live very long lives (5+ years) and I rarely have losses.:whistling2:
I read all the info, listen to all the advice, then do as I please and figure that if I was doing it wrong, I'd have losses.:lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> How do you know what he meant? There is no market for secondhand fish especially those which will grow as big as oscars and I really can't be bothered with buying 6 when only 2 will do, then having the problems of getting vet treatment for the ones which get attacked, or even having one or more killed and I'd not forgive myself. I don't want another large tank in the house either so frankly, it might be fine for breeders who have loads of spare tanks and perhaps a fish room, to place the rest of the oscars in, however, I simply want to get 2 natural coloured oscars for a tank. I never had a problem in the past. I simply bought 2 oscars and they lived together without loads of faffing about. Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best : victory:
> 
> Maybe I just don't live in the sort of area where people buy fish off other people. I never see any advertised, the fish shops don't want them and I never see anything sold which might interest me. There is a thriving cichlid group down in Suffolk so I might have been able to get rid of the surplus that way but buying more than I need, risking death or injury, then doing a 100 mile round trip in the hope that I might be able to offload them, is more hassle than I'm prepared for I'm afraid.


There's me...I will have a 270 gal tank up soon.There's also another member who comes from st ives who just collected to large common plecs from me today - needs his new 7 1/2ft filling.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> There's me...I will have a 270 gal tank up soon.There's also another member who comes from st ives who just collected to large common plecs from me today - needs his new 7 1/2ft filling.


I'm still not paying good money for 6 fish and have to give away 4 of them or whatever survives. Are you a member of the east anglian cichlid association?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

What's your water hardness like? Malawi Cichlids basically need liquid rock...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm still not paying good money for 6 fish and have to give away 4 of them or whatever survives. Are you a member of the east anglian cichlid association?


Nope, but I keep meaning to become one...Especially since I go to my mums in Bury St edmunds every two weeks.
In a 5ft tank juvies will be fine, and once they pair off they won't use the whole of the tank, although they might try and patrol about 3ft of it...Sp you would have some time to sell them.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Trillian said:


> What's your water hardness like? Malawi Cichlids basically need liquid rock...:whistling2: :lol2:


pH of water here varies from 7.8-8.4.Perfect for malawis, but pH is overrated.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I'm still not paying good money for 6 fish and have to give away 4 of them or whatever survives.


It's up to you but Oscars are cichlids and cichlids are bullys.And if you get just two and you happen to get the bully and the wimp the bully will keep going at the wimp = very sad fish or dead fish.Or the bully and the bully which means non will back down = very sad fish or dead fish.You maybe lucky and get the wimp and wimp but but i don't fancy your odds.There are many people out there that got just the two to end up with one.It's the done thing with cichlids when buying them as baby due to the nature of typical cichlids and Oscar are typical cichlids.

Baby shop Oscars sell for £4 off a breeder less.The ones you want normal tigers.So you can't really go wrong.And if no one wants to buy them and you don't want to give away then have somthing exotic for dinner fillet and pan fry the trouble makers.Fish is fish south Americans love them: victory:.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> It's up to you but Oscars are cichlids and cichlids are bullys.And if you get just two and you happen to get the bully and the wimp the bully will keep going at the wimp = very sad fish or dead fish.Or the bully and the bully which means non will back down = very sad fish or dead fish.You maybe lucky and get the wimp and wimp but but i don't fancy your odds.There are many people out there that got just the two to end up with one.It's the done thing with cichlids when buying them as baby due to the nature of typical cichlids and Oscar are typical cichlids.
> 
> Baby shop Oscars sell for £4 off a breeder less.The ones you want normal tigers.So you can't really go wrong.And if no one wants to buy them and you don't want to give away then have somthing exotic for dinner fillet and pan fry the trouble makers.Fish is fish south Americans love them: victory:.


 I never kill anything bought as pet. I must have just struck lucky in the past with previous oscars I guess. I may look around for someone who bought 6 and buy the ones from them which aren't too damaged. But If I can't find any, then I'll simply get 2 from the fish shop.Since I'm not south American and since I dislike freshwater fish, I'll pass on eating them. I really really don't like the idea of buying 6 fish, in order to dispose of 4 in some way.If I thought I'd have to kill 4 fish after they'd been terrified and bullied by the 2, then I will just not get oscars. Luckily, past experience has shown that I've been lucky so we'll see. I'm going to join the east anglian cochlid society in any case so might fin something there. Not in any great hurry. The planning is part of the fun.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't forget that you can just have 1 which solves the problem of rehoming fish. There's plenty of other fish you could keep with it. If you stay away from anything likely to be territorial you'll be fine.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Don't forget that you can just have 1 which solves the problem of rehoming fish. There's plenty of other fish you could keep with it. If you stay away from anything likely to be territorial you'll be fine.


 That might be worth considering too. So do you have suggestions as to what else I could keep?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a 47.5 u.s. gallon tank isn't that large...


180 liters= 47.55 u.s. gallons...

filtration and water changes...
with larger fish that isn't a lot of space for some peace if there are any territorial issues... someone could get beat up pretty good...

yeah, compatibility isn't to be overlooked if big guys have to be room-mates...

great tank size though... my choice would be to have malawi cichlids in a long tank...

ignore my ramblings here... i tend to think out loud and my fingers move...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Habu I believe she is getting a new tank.
Severums, firemouth's, blue acara's, jack dempsey's, Vieja's etc but all depend on how big the tank is...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Habu I believe she is getting a new tank.
> Severums, firemouth's, blue acara's, jack dempsey's, Vieja's etc but all depend on how big the tank is...


 
my bad... coffee please!:lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Habu I believe she is getting a new tank.
> Severums, firemouth's, blue acara's, jack dempsey's, Vieja's etc but all depend on how big the tank is...


Bear in mind with these fish that there's no guarantee that they will be compatible with your specific Oscar. I bought a pair of Severums, one got on great and still does with the Oscar but the other one I had to rehome as it constantly tried to fight it. That's the problem with cichlids though, some are really docile and some are nothing but trouble. Ideally you need to have an understanding with your LFS to say yes you'll buy whatever fish it is but if you find it's not compatible they'll take it back and refund you.

I know you already have silver dollars but they're a very popular tank mate choice and are a nice contrast to the black and orange of a tiger. As you know they're not the type of fish to show any aggression.

Clown loaches are another good choice. They're colourful, like to be kept in groups and grow pretty big so 3 or 4 of those could be an option.

Basically you're looking at fish of a minimum 4-5" to guarantee they won't be eaten. 

Don't be afraid to think outside of the normal recommended fish though which is what I did with my Ornate Polypterus. Very interesting fish and doesn't cause my Oscar any bother.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Habu I believe she is getting a new tank.
> Severums, firemouth's, blue acara's, jack dempsey's, Vieja's etc but all depend on how big the tank is...


 The 180 litre tank is my community tank. I have my new tank in the back of my car at the moment waiting for number 1 son to come and help me move it as it's flipping big and heavy.It's 5 foot by 18 inches by 2 feet high.
Just for oscars and a fire eel. Then my last tank will be some kind of corner tank for cochlids later on this year. But the oscar tank I already have, just bought a solid oak sideboard to sit it on and I already have the external filter. Will buy or make a hood and buy a light fitting all bit by bit.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds good.
But yeah as simonas said, if you do choose more than one cichlid, there's no guarantee they will be compatible anyway.
Look into Bichirs too.
Or catfish, like raphael catfish...Great fish.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just saw that simonas already said about bichirs: victory:
Senegal are the most most common and are fine with oscars too.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Bear in mind with these fish that there's no guarantee that they will be compatible with your specific Oscar. I bought a pair of Severums, one got on great and still does with the Oscar but the other one I had to rehome as it constantly tried to fight it. That's the problem with cichlids though, some are really docile and some are nothing but trouble. Ideally you need to have an understanding with your LFS to say yes you'll buy whatever fish it is but if you find it's not compatible they'll take it back and refund you.
> 
> I know you already have silver dollars but they're a very popular tank mate choice and are a nice contrast to the black and orange of a tiger. As you know they're not the type of fish to show any aggression.
> 
> ...


 I think we sre getting wires crossed. I already have a 180 litre community tank containing 3 silver dollars, yoyo loaches, a shoal of 15 black widows and 3 green tiger barbs plus some odds and sods.
I also have a 48 litre Betta tank containing Rufus, my blood red male, plus his 4 wives, plus 'Victor Meldrew' who is a little crabby (red clawed) and a golden apple snail . 
Can't keep any snails in the community tank cos the yoyos will eat 'em.
Then, I have just bought a large 5 foot tank which is currently sitting in the back of my motor. That is going into the kitchen (where the betta tank is, also) and will contain one or more oscars, and one fire eel.
Later in the year I am planning a corner tank, in the living room, where the community tank is, and this will be for the cichlids. (probably Malawi).
Hope this clears up any confusion lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Large boesman rainbow fish would live up the tank a lot too...And work as dither fish.More interesting then SD's...I have 3 in my 100 gal.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm googling all the species recommended. Keep them coming as I appreciate them. Not sure birchirs would suit me as apparently they are nocturnal and need a heavily planted tank in order to feel secure. Heavily planted and big oscars just don't usually happen together lol. I'm not 100% sure I'd be able to feed them properly either. I don't really 'do' aggressive fish.
To be honest I was undecided as to oscars again or discus, but the oscars won out because of their temperament. They remind me of bumbling and benign big dogs like my Ursa.
I am very fortunate to be able to indulge my hobbies. I'm very aware of that.: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm googling all the species recommended. Keep them coming as I appreciate them. Not sure birchirs would suit me as apparently they are nocturnal and need a heavily planted tank in order to feel secure. Heavily planted and big oscars just don't usually happen together lol. I'm not 100% sure I'd be able to feed them properly either. I don't really 'do' aggressive fish.
> To be honest I was undecided as to oscars again or discus, but the oscars won out because of their temperament. They remind me of bumbling and benign big dogs like my Ursa.
> I am very fortunate to be able to indulge my hobbies. I'm very aware of that.: victory:


I don't know what bichir you're looking at.I have had senegal's and they are active during the day, and were always out in the open.I'm pretty sure delhezi's etc are too.They do like cover though...I suppose plants are natural - but not necessary.
Are you looking at reedfish (I haven't kept these, though) ?
I fed mine on normal catfish pellets, prawns, and muscle's...About every 3 days for the latter two.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I've had senegals, delhezis and currently have a group of reedfish... all very lively during the day. the reedfish swing through my hands at feeding time :no1:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The ornate ones are also very active during the day. I wouldn't call them aggressive either. Sure they'll eat anything that will fit in their mouths but they're not going to attack bigger fish. You don't need a planted tank either, just give it somewhere to hide. As for food, just pop to your supermarket for a bag of seafood. I feed mine on squid, mussel and prawns.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> The ornate ones are also very active during the day. I wouldn't call them aggressive either. Sure they'll eat anything that will fit in their mouths but they're not going to attack bigger fish. You don't need a planted tank either, just give it somewhere to hide. As for food, just pop to your supermarket for a bag of seafood. I feed mine on squid, mussel and prawns.


 The popping to a supermarket is what will cause me problems. I live 9 miles from the nearest one and only go into town once a month. I really need to stick to fish I can feed on fish food which I buy from the aquatic centre once every few months in bulk.
There are no shops at the end of the road or a short distance a way and if I ran out of mussels or prawns, it's a real hassle to get all the dogs organised, close gates and get the car out to drive an 18 mile round trip. If I run out at night, well that's it cos there are no 24 hour shopping places anywhere near although there 'might' be one in Kings Lynn but that's 18 miles away.I suppose I could buy some mixed fish from my fishmonger in Kings Lynn once a month and freeze it. That might be a way around it.Hmmmm, so many fish to choose from.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> The popping to a supermarket is what will cause me problems. I live 9 miles from the nearest one and only go into town once a month. I really need to stick to fish I can feed on fish food which I buy from the aquatic centre once every few months in bulk.
> There are no shops at the end of the road or a short distance a way and if I ran out of mussels or prawns, it's a real hassle to get all the dogs organised, close gates and get the car out to drive an 18 mile round trip. If I run out at night, well that's it cos there are no 24 hour shopping places anywhere near although there 'might' be one in Kings Lynn but that's 18 miles away.*I suppose I could buy some mixed fish from my fishmonger in Kings Lynn* once a month and freeze it. That might be a way around it.Hmmmm, so many fish to choose from.


You could ask for all the crap bits, chop them up and stick them in ice cube trays : victory: Hope you do go for the Malawi set up after the oscars, that's my next project I think.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The popping to a supermarket is what will cause me problems. I live 9 miles from the nearest one and only go into town once a month. I really need to stick to fish I can feed on fish food which I buy from the aquatic centre once every few months in bulk.
> There are no shops at the end of the road or a short distance a way and if I ran out of mussels or prawns, it's a real hassle to get all the dogs organised, close gates and get the car out to drive an 18 mile round trip. If I run out at night, well that's it cos there are no 24 hour shopping places anywhere near although there 'might' be one in Kings Lynn but that's 18 miles away.I suppose I could buy some mixed fish from my fishmonger in Kings Lynn once a month and freeze it. That might be a way around it.Hmmmm, so many fish to choose from.


I only ever got the food like once a month - and froze it...Apart from buying it when it's on the cheap.


----------

